# The Binding of Satan



## JM (Sep 28, 2010)

[video=youtube;PzxLXxv1rio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzxLXxv1rio[/video]


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 3, 2010)

Most (all?) modern postmils believe that the binding of Satan started with the Cross. But a realised or inaugurated eschatology does not mean that there will not be the great progress that postmils posit from Scripture.

Eschatology was realised/inaugurated in the First Century, at least by Pentecost and the destruction of the Temple in 70 A.D. But look at the great progress that has been made since then.


----------

